# My GT5000 photos!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Check out my GT5000 pics or at least how it looked when I first got it home!  And one pic of my older (but awesome 19HP - 1996 model) --- Still have both and use em plus my Ford 8N in the 3rd picture at the bottom (for the tough bushhogging work)

Hope you like em.

-Andy

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/gt5000.jpg>

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/gt5000-2.jpg>

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/ford8n.jpg>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice looking GT Love the ford too.. is that a 'hot dog' in the 1st pic? 

ps great site.. good luck w/it


----------



## bwiswell (Sep 18, 2003)

I like the "candy apple" red. Makes her look like she is going 100mph standing still.

My LTX pain job matches the beige color of my Pontiac minivan. The sears delivery guys had a good laugh when they dropped my baby off.

Did I color coordinate with my van, not on purpose, but is it kind of like the guys who paint their trucks to match their boats, etc. Will try to post a pic when I find my darn digital camera.

BW

(as my friend says, it is not cool to own a minivan. However, it is cool to have a friend who owns a minivan)


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Yep!*

That is one of my 5 dogs, Daisy. All of my dogs are rescued dogs from the animal shelter and are all purebred. I have 3 German Shepards (from 70lbs to 130) and 2 hotdogs!

Here is a pic of Daisy:

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/daisy.jpg>

Thanks!
Andy


----------

